# Any Success Threads - No Contact



## tilly (Oct 28, 2010)

I am feeling awful, 7 weeks of drinking tea and crying, then feeling okay for a bit but very lonely and lost and confused and deeply deeply hurt, I still have his old pillowcase on the bed. 

I wondered if anyone could link me to their success story?

I don't even know if I want to be with my H to be honest. 

He left almost 7 weeks ago to move in with a girl because "it felt right" he has since played with my feelings, saying "I wish you could be the old you" and "maybe after you are off your antidepressants we can work things out" and "I still have feelings too you know" and "it hurts me when I see you and have to leave"???? Then thenight the boys were there a text "I am just having a little cry as my head is such a mess but it was nice to be with you all again".

He had cut off all contact with the children but I have said he call contact me only via text to arrange times/places (if he ever decides to take them anywhere)

Last week he texted then called and asked why we cannot still see each other???? It has been 16 years after all, then started visiting almost daily, telling me I looked well and asking for advice on if he should go back to work bla bla bla bla crap. 

I have stopped this by telling his OW he was doing it, she didn't believe most of it (surprise surprise). She has taken great pleasure in detail their sex life and how much he adores her and what an idiot I am for letting him go and he is HERS and will never be back :scratchhead:

He even has her 2 year old calling him Dada. He phoned 2 weeks after leaving "saying about the children and what a mess and I don't know how to get out of it". Now he loves her. 

He has been signed off from work since he left. I understand why he left but not the way he done it although he always has been very needy and me me me.

I was supposed to initiate it last week but he kept texting and I am weak but I have my strong head on this week, (well at this moment) I don't even WANT to see him. He texted last night saying he was "really upset I thought this and that about him", I texted back to tell him what he did from now on in is no concern of mine. 

Anyway, any success stories of after the "no contact" time would be good and any advice on how to handle it when he keeps calling and asking me to answer the phone as it's urgent or texting with I REALLY need to talk about myself" would also be good.


----------



## tilly (Oct 28, 2010)

Okay he just texted "Thanks for that, why has it gotta be this way with you? why cant we be amicable with each other?"

I have not texted back.

Please anyone ?


----------

